# Onboard Soundcard Microphone Problems.



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,

I've recently built a new PC but I've been having some issues with my microphone. I actually don't know exactly wether its my built-in soundcard on my ASUS PK5-E/WifiAP or Windows Vista which is causing trouble.

Basicly, both Vista and the SoundMAX (soundcard app) are telling me that I have a microphone connected, when it actually isn't. When I plug in my microphone then, nothing happens, no output.

Any Suggestions ??

Edit: I forgot to mention also that when I eventually plug in my microphone (in the rear mini-plug connections), the software detects that I've plugged in something.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have a front Mic/Speaker jack hooked up to the Mobo? If so double check the connections HD or AC97 and be sure the BIOS is set to the proper settings (HD or AC97) for the front connections. The proper setup if you have any questions can be found in the manual or download manual here:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
The reason I am suggesting this is I had a similar situation and it ended up being the front Mic/Speaker connections.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately, I tried changing the BIOS settings (from HD Audio to AC`97) as you suggested but nothing happened. I also tried unplugging the front panel and testing the rear connection on its own, again same results.

Recently, I was fiddling around and noticed that the SoundMax application is also telling me that I have a line-in connected, which is not. So I thought it was a software issue and tried again with the microphone. I activated microphone boost, and I heard a very, very low sound when my speakers were at full volume.

I think it's a Vista-Drivers problem issue. We'll wait and see before I get annoyed and buy a dedicated soundcard. Hopefully, that may solve the issues.

Still, any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you go to the Asus site and check out if there are newer drivers for Vista?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the latest version. The driver which came with the motherboard and the latest one give the same results.

Thanks for your help, any other suggestions, anyone ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What color is the connection you are pluging the mic into (pink). Have you tried a different mic?
Thanks,
Bill
PS - I will give a shout out for additional help.


----------



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for your quick replies. I'm very lucky to find such a forum! ray:

Yes, I did connect the microphone to the correct mini-plug and the microphone I'm using did work on my aged PIII 800Mhz running Windows XP Pro SP2. I don't have another microphone at my disposal but I'll let you know if I get my hands on one.

That's why I said it seems to be a Vista-Driver issue, since it works perfectly on WinXP.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you sure you aren't mis interpreting what you are seeing ???

To my experience Windows tell me what Sound hardware is available for use .. ie there is a microphone amplifier with a socket available and so a driver has been installed to cope with it . Whether the mic is actually attached or not is irrelevant . The same goes for the line In and the line out! If you remove the output from your line out the PC still tells you that the line out is available for use. It doesn't disconnect it.

As for whether the mic input is functioning properly or not .. that is another story.

You'd have to run some software designed to pick up the mic input and then see if you can her it through your sound system. I usually put the mic as muted in most installs since I once found that when a mic was inserted and I was playing through my stereo .. it fed back through the mic and at high volume caused a lot of distortion.


----------



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

As for mis-interpretation, well let me clear out everything.

This is an extract from the help file of the SoundMAX BlackHawk sound application.

"Click on the Audio Ports tab on the right side of the main interface. Connect the microphone or line input device to the appropriate-colored audio port for the selected device. *A connected port is indicated by a lighted arrow*."

Now this is a small screenshot of what I currently have. Note that at the present I *do not* have a microphone connected.










If I'm correct, the arrow shows that something is connected right? Strange isn't it...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have any jacks mounted at all ?
These newer boards seem to be able to "relocate" the input to whatever they feel like .. another possibility is that , as I think I saw someone mention before, that the wires may have been incorrectly hooked up on the motherboard and have confused the software


----------



## KronoShifter (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the continuous help. I have performed a lot of tests now, still though without any positive results.

The front panel connector was one whole connector so I could not go wrong and I did test it without the front panel audio connected. The rear jack gives the same results with and without the front panel.

Also, my speakers are connected to their correct jacks (basic color matching) and also, the SoundMax application gives prompts when a new mini-plug is connected to verify that it is plugged in correct. In fact, the output section displays the correct information since I have a 5.1 setup and the soundcard is 7.1, there is one lighted arrow missing for the side speakers.

I'm still blaming it to be a software/OS issue still. I haven't mentioned this since I thought it was irrelevant, but when I first powered up the system for the first time with the sound installed, when I played a DivX movie or a DVD, there wasn't 5.1 audio, just regular stereo. I got around this by installing AC3 filter and I've been having excellent, 5.1 output since.

Any other ideas before I decide to buy an Creative X-Fi Audio (which hopefully bypasses this problem since I communicated with people using this setup) ?


----------



## Carmawr (Dec 10, 2007)

KronoShifter said:


> Thanks for the continuous help. I have performed a lot of tests now, still though without any positive results.
> 
> The front panel connector was one whole connector so I could not go wrong and I did test it without the front panel audio connected. The rear jack gives the same results with and without the front panel.
> 
> ...



I've spent ages trying to sort out my recording problems ona Windows XP package - I couldn't get a vocal / live guitar in on my recording studio software. This was partially solved through ( and bearing in mind I have a few "nice" guitars - oh the irony!!!) using my daughters PS2 sing along game baby mics and inputting them through the front USB portal. 

However, I've just sorted the problem out - I went in to the Sounds and Audio bit on my functions; hit audio; clicked on to volume of the sound recording bit; went in on advanced and selected the Mic 2 option ( it was on boost only - no idea why as I didn't change it and this was working fine 12 months ago)

This is the first time I've used a PC forum and I consider myself to be a typical middle aged git when it comes to techi whizzy stuff, so apologies if I've placed this in the wrong section / does not help you. However, it was seeing the title that gave me comfort and confidence that it wasn't just me and if this helps anybody else, then I'll be pleased that you didn't have to spend as much flapping about as I did!!

Regards

Rhys


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

KronoShifter said:


> Thanks for the continuous help. I have performed a lot of tests now, still though without any positive results.
> 
> The front panel connector was one whole connector so I could not go wrong and I did test it without the front panel audio connected. The rear jack gives the same results with and without the front panel.
> 
> ...


Are you sure that the connector is correctly wired for your connector .. I have come across other situations where a "standard" connector was plugged onto a "standard" receptacle but they didn't match ... :upset:!
compare the wiring layouts of both to ensure that they are "matched"


----------

